
The Burrito Index: Consumer Prices Have Soared 160% Since 2001 - SQL2219
http://www.oftwominds.com/blogaug16/burrito-index8-16.html
======
masonic
This is natural economics in action due to limited exports of burrito, caused
primarily by the spread of Pathogenic Burrito Blight in Central America.

